# Czasownik w rodzaju żeńskim z podmiotem męskim



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

Czy to jest poprawne?

Przed Sądem Rejonowym w Olsztynie rozpoczął się proces oskarżonych o ustawianie przetargów na sprzęt medyczny i leki. Główną oskarżoną w sprawie jest olsztyńska radna i była dyrektor szpitala wojewódzkiego Bożena M.

Oczywiście jest ta pani Bożena kobietą, ale nie jest słowo _dyrektor_ męskie i podmiotem tego zdania? Lub jest ten rodzaj _constructio ad sensum _pozwolony przez polszczyznę? Czy nie byłoby lepsze użyć słowa _dyrektorka_ tutaj?

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Ja to sobie wyjaśniam istnieniem pań feministek, które wolą być, paniami dyrektor, paniami prezesami, paniami sędziami, niż dyrektorkami, prezeskami, sędzinami (aczkolwiek to słowo istnieje i z tego co wiem jest w użyciu). Inny powód do głowy na razie mi nie przychodzi.

W polskim Sejmie używa się zwrotu: _Panie Marszałku! Panie i Panowie Posłowie!_ Jest on dla mnie co najmniej śmieszny...

Myślę, że wielu ludzi uważa, że maskulinizacja nazw stanowisk jakie pełnią kobiety (szczególnie na stanowiskach kierowniczych lub stanowiskach o wysokiej estymie) dodaje prestiżu.

*Edit:
*Przytoczony przez ciebie *jazyku* fragment tekstu w języku polskim jest jak najbardziej poprawny.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Szymon Krulikowski said:


> Ja to sobie wyjaśniam istnieniem pań feministek, które wolą być, paniami dyrektor, paniami prezesami, paniami sędziami, niż dyrektorkami, prezeskami, sędzinami (aczkolwiek to słowo istnieje i z tego co wiem jest w użyciu). Inny powód do głowy na razie mi nie przychodzi.



Mi się wydaje, że jest to raczej odwrotnie. Polityczna poprawność w niektórych (raczej akademickich) kręgach spowodowała, że się często słyszy formy żeńskie zawodów lub funkcji, które jeszcze kilkanaście lat temu były nieużywane, jak np. _dyrektorka_, _profesorka_ czy _administratorka_. Czasami brzmi to śmiesznie albo nawet obraźliwie. Wyobrażam sobie, że jakby student zwrócił się do swojego profesora płci żeńskiej per "Pani profesorko", to miałby przechlapane.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

OK. Zmieniam swoją opinię na ten temat. Chyba jednak tak było, że ponieważ wymienione przeze mnie stanowiska pracy były (są?) typowo (tradycyjnie) męskie - brzmienie wyrazu _dyrektorka_ było zabawne i dlatego przyjęły się formy typu _pani_ _dyrektor_. Wychodzi na to, że nie do pomyślenia było, żeby kobieta pełniła funkcję dyrektora, a jak już ktoś pomyślał o kobiecie: _dyrektorka_ - to brzmiało mu to cudacznie. Dlatego, żeby nie zwracać się do szefowej (pani szefa ) z uśmiechem na ustach, utworzono zwrot _pani dyrektor. _Nie zmienia to chyba faktu, że _pani dyrektor _brzmi (w moim odczuciu) godniej niż _dyrektorka_.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Inna możliwość.

Zaczyna mi świtać, że ma to coś wspólnego ze stopniami (naukowymi, wojskowymi), które jak sądzę są niezmienne ze względu na płeć.

Nie ma _generałki_, _poruczniczki_, _sierżantki_, _szeregówki_.

I w ten sam sposób chyba nie powinno się używać słów jak: _profesorka, docentka, doktorka, magisterka.

_Możliwe, że to samo zachodzi z _dyrektorką _(też jest to w pewnym sensie stopień budujący hierarchię).


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Co do poprawności czy śmieszności słowa _dyrektorka_, to wg mnie słowo jest w pełni poprawne i nie jest ani śmieszne ani obraźliwe.


----------



## majlo

Mnie się wydaje, że to zależy od konwencji w jakiej dane słowo jest użyte. Brak żeńskich odpowiedników takich słów jak _szeregowy, porucznik _etc. jest całkiem normalny, gdyż, powiedzemy sobie, wojsko to raczej domena mężczyzn, mimo że kobiety również odgrywają w nim swoje role.
_Dyrektorka _wcale mnie nie razi, ponieważ nie mam problemu z wyobrażeniem sobie kobiety na stanowisku dyrektorki. Ale już _sekretarka _by mi nie pasowała, mimo że na tym stanowisku też potrafię sobie wyobrazic kobietę. To samy tyczy się _sędziny_. Mnie zawsze uczono, że mówi się _sędzia_, nawet jeśli mowa o kobiecie.
Co do polskiego Sejmu, nie jestem znawcą tematu, bo nie oglądam jego obrad zbyt często, ale jestem pewien, że niejednokrotnie słyszałem również _panie posłanki_ w tym kontekście.


----------



## Thomas1

Moim zdaniem męskie odpowiedniki brzmią w większości bardziej poważnie. Dobrym przykładem jest tu profesor. Jeśli ktoś użyłby profesorka np w głównym wydaniu wiadomości to byłoby to wg mnie mało profesjonalne.
To samo tyczy się dyrektor, może w podanym przykładzie nie jest to aż tak widoczne dla wszystkch, ponieważ słowo dyrektorka jest na tyle często używane, że się do niego przyzwyczaili, ale np kiedy zwracamy się bezpośrednio do osoby będoącej na tym stanowisku, wtedy staje się to bardziej wyraźne:
Pani dyrektor...
ale nigdy 
Pani dyrektorko...

Tomek


----------



## fragile1

Ze słowem: sędzina jest akurat trochę inaczej niż z  dyrektorka, czy prezeska, bo sędzina to żona  sędziego a sędzia to zawód. Ale pewnie prędzej czy później przyjmie się jako forma poprawna, chociaź panie sędzie (głupio to brzmi) bardzo są przywiązane do zwrotów typu „pani sędzio” a nie „pani sędzino”.
A z dyrektorką to już raczej obojętne. Jedno i drugie brzmi dobrze.
Co do: pozwolony przez polszczyznę chyba wolałabym „dozwolony w języku polskim” albo dopuszczalny (może być)przez polszczyznę ale też raczej bym była za dopuszczalny w języku polskim.


----------



## Thomas1

fragile1 said:


> [...]
> A z dyrektorką to już raczej obojętne. Jedno i drugie brzmi dobrze.[...]


Fragile1 chcesz powiedzieć, że podany przeze mnie przykład brzmi zypełnie naturalnie (i gramatycznie)?


----------



## mcibor

Zgodzę się z Tomkiem, że Pani dyrektorko brzmi trochę obraźliwie. 
Szczególnie, gdyby to mówiła dorosła osoba.

A stanowisko sekretarza nie może się zmienić na formę żeńską, 
gdyż sekretarka oznacza inny zawód.

Co ciekawe, sekretarka może być mężczyzną i nadal jest wtedy sekretarka.


----------



## fragile1

Do Thomas1
Chcę powiedzieć, że słyszałam taki zwrot w bezpośredniej rozmowie: pani dyrektorko i ... nikt nie spadł z krzesła. Oczywiście, mnie to razi, ale ... nadchodzi.  Np. mówiąc o pani dyrektor szkoły, każdy mówi dyrektorka szkoły, (pewnie dlatego jest to łatwe do przyjęcia, bo szkoły sa mocno sfeminizowane) a nie pani dyrektor szkoły. Chociaż, gdybym pisała pismo do, napisałabym Dyrektor Szkoły, Pani Anna Kowalska - zgadzam sie z Toba.
 
W wydanym 1854 roku w „Słowniku Języka Polskiego” Samuela Bogumiła Lindego autorowi opisujacemu slowo "artysta" smieszne wydalo sie slowo "artystka", pisze: Wcale zaś żadnego nie mamy (przyp. slowa) na wyrażenie kobiety (nie żony), w rzeczy samej trudniącej się kunsztem jakowym, jak np. malarki, aktorki, chyba Artystka.
Podoba mi sie przykład z sekretarką i sekretarzem. Myśle, ze to super przyklad dla osób, które na siłę chcą sfeminizowania nazw stanowisk czy zawodów, które po prostu w języku polskim nie mają podstaw słowotworczych.  Dorzuce jeszcze poprawne dzisiaj za wieloma słownikami: psycholożka, filolożka, teolożka, antropolożka, socjolożka, laryngolożka, etnolożka ... razi? Mnie trochę tak, ale jest uznane za prawidłowe. A mąż stanu? Jakby się to stanowisko mogło się nazywać, gdyby piastowała je kobieta?


----------



## fragile1

nadciaga autorytet:
http://archiwum.wiz.pl/1997/97124300.asp


----------



## Jowi

Bardzo ciekawie tu sobie debatujecie, ja dodam tylko, że w zupełności się zgadzam, po francusku problem płci pięknej na stanowiskach, których nazwy język utworzył tylko dla płci brzydkiej, został rozwiązany w podobny sposób : LA chauffeur (pani kierowca), LA docteur (pani doktor) i tak dalej, czyli rodzajnik żeński, przy zawodach męskich, niezmienionych. Jak narazie panie są zadowolone.


----------



## BezierCurve

Dorzucmy jeszcze pare: co z pilotem, ciezarowcem, rajdowcem i saperem?


----------



## Salserita

Witam, 

kiedys sluchalam programu prowadzonego przez prof. Jana Miodka "Ojczyzna polszczyzna", w ktorym profesor radzil uzywania form zenskich. Zatem nie bojmy sie profesorki, doktorki, saperki, pilotki, strazniczki i policjantki - choc moze czasami dziwnie to brzmi  
Jednak trzeba przyznac, ze koncepcja Francozow nie jest zla ... szkoda, ze w polskim nie mamy rodzajnikow 
Pozdrawiam!


----------



## skrypizas

Wydaje mi sie ze rodzaj meski sie uzywa w sytuacjach bardziej formalnych a rodzaj zenski sie uzywa w sytuacjach raczej nieformalnych. oczywiscie sa wyjatki i kazdy ma swoja wlasna opinie - ale w moim zdaniu powiedziec kobiecie twarz w twarz  np "pani profesor" brzmi bardziej grzeczne - a "pani profesorka" to sie uzywa z kumplami kiedy jej nie ma w pokoju...


----------

